# Whitefish Citrus Glaze/Sauce - Any Tips?



## Mylegsbig (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey guys, i'm making some chilean sea bass tonight, and i brainstormed an idea for a sauce, and bought the ingredients.  I just have a couple questions on how to best execute this, as i'm still relatively new to creating recipes on the fly...

Here are the ingredients i want in my sauce/glaze.

Rice wine vinegar
Soy Sauce
Thai Red Curry Paste
Orange Juice
Lemon Juice
Garlic
Shallots

I'm not sure what proportions i should use?  I'm making 3 6oz chilean sea bass filets.

Should the rice wine vinegar and soysauce be equal parts? is there a general ratio to follow in sauces like this?

Also, i'm not sure if i should cook up this sauce, then let it cool to room temperature(sautee the shallots and garlic in olive oil to start) and then baste the fish with it, and then pan sear it...

Or if i should just pan sear the fish in olive oil and salt and pepper, and then coat it with the sauce?

Mainly i'm interested in proportions, like how much of each ingredient should i use? I mean i can pretty much wing it, but some guidelines would be fantastic.

Thanks in advance guys.

Cheers


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 10, 2007)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> Rice wine vinegar
> Soy Sauce
> Thai Red Curry Paste
> Orange Juice
> ...



If it were me I would use lime versus lemon only because with the rice wine vinegar, soy sauce, Thai ingredients lime is a natural.  For some reason I also want to throw in a TBS or two of chopped, fresh cilantro (also another natural with these ingredients).

This is going to be a VERY thin sauce.  I'd be tempted to saute the fish until almost done and remove from the pan.  Add the shallots and caramelize.  Add other ingredients:

2 TBS rice wine vinegar
2 TBS soy sauce
1/4 tsp (or to taste) red curry paste
1 TBS oj (orange juice concentrate would REALLY be the ticket)
1 tsp - 1 TBS lime juice (depending on taste)
1 garlic clove, finely minced
1 large shallot, chopped

Mix everything and taste - adjust accordingly.  Replace fish in pan, spoon juices over fish and bake briefly in a 375 degree oven for about 10 minutes.

These are just my thoughts. 

I keep frozen lemongrass in my freezer and even a tsp. of this would be nice.  All of this placed on a small mound of fresh bean sprouts - YUM.  I think I have a dinner plan for next Sunday - thanks!


----------



## Clienta (Apr 10, 2007)

I agree with Kitchenelf about the lime. We cook with fresh fish all the time & often do Thai sauces. I would use the proportions Kitchenelf recommended, but I would encrust the fish in ground peanuts & cilantro, pan fry & spoon sauce over. If you want an additional kick add a minced thai chili to the nuts & cilantro. Enjoy your dinner!


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 10, 2007)

lol Clienta, you read my mind!

The vision in my head called for the fish to be encrusted with peanuts, but i wanted to keep calories low...

I would have dipped them in butter then dipped them in peanuts but i'm on a diet now, so just wanted to make that sauce...

Thanks so much kitchenelf.  I will use lime instead.  Will let you know how it goes.

Kitchenelf, i was thinking of cooking it down, to make kind of a glaze?

Would this work?


----------



## college_cook (Apr 10, 2007)

Depending on how much soy you use, it can turn into a very thick glaze... but then again, you probably don't want an overpowering soy flavor either.  I think I would do it like kitchenelf said, saute your fish and then remove and carmelize your shallot/garlic, and then I think i'd deglaze with the lime juice and rice wine vinegar.  In a separate small sauce pan I'd reduce your soy and orange juice to a thick consistency, though I would also add orange zest and maybe a tough of honey.  When your soy redux. is about ready I'd combine the curry paste back into your rice wine/lime pan and just heat and stir to combine, the paste should be thick enough to keep it pretty thick.  Once combined add in your soy redux. and heat/mix to combine, and finish cooking your fish in low heat in the sauce, and pour over finished fish as a glaze.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 10, 2007)

Good idea about the honey chief.

That will definitely be added.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 10, 2007)

Alright, dinner came out delicious!!!!!!

Thanks so much Kitchenelf.

Here are some pics for your viewing pleasure!


----------

